# Don't let #1AntoineWalkerFan see this...



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

> Former Boston Celtics Co-Captain Antione Walker wants to end his career as a Boston Celtics. I’ve spoken to a source close to Antione Walker and this source as told me that Walker is unhappy in Miami and he wants to come back to Boston. I was told Antione has place calls to his agent to see what he could do to make something happen. Antione also has reached out to Paul Pierce I was told mostly to congratulate Paul on KG trade and also to tell him that he would love to come back home to finish what he and Paul started.


http://celticsthug.wordpress.com/2007/08/02/antione-walker-wants-to-come-home/
Good luck with that guys! :biggrin: :yay: :clap2:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Sorry but screw him. He pissed on Ainge and the Celtics many times after he left. He went as far as to tell Pierce to leave town asap. Now that we made moves to bring in KG and Ray he wants back? Eat it Walker!


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

This really comes down to a question of chemistry. There are a lot worse people to bring off the bench and I'm sure Antoine would be pretty motivated. If he could accept his role, I don't see the harm in bringing him back.

However, it's a bit of a risk and my guess is that management wouldn't want to accept that risk.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Pleeease nooooooo! :gopray:


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Good role player off the bench IMO. Of course if it weren't for KG coming to town, Antoine might not have said what he did.

Conclusion: Eat it Antoine


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

If the Heat want to waive him and Antoine wants the minimum, so be it. If he wants the Celtics to trade for his contract, no thanks.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Premier said:


> If the Heat want to waive him and Antoine wants the minimum, so be it. If he wants the Celtics to trade for his contract, no thanks.


We'd love to waive him, provided he does a Derek Fisher and just asks to be released so that way he'd come off of our cap completely.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Sorry but screw him. He pissed on Ainge and the Celtics many times after he left. He went as far as to tell Pierce to leave town asap. Now that we made moves to bring in KG and Ray he wants back? Eat it Walker!


They've only said what was right, Oden wouldn't have made us a contender right away. We'd probably barely make the playoffs.

Youth movement is not for Pierce, Allen or KG, which is why they are all together.

As far as Antoine coming back for one last time. HELL YEAH! Oh man, I'd be pretty happy. Antoine at the 4 to backup KG (or KG moving to the 5 at times) would be pretty damn good. 

Plus he's a vet who's won a championship ring.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

He's the answer to our point guard problems!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> They've only said what was right, Oden wouldn't have made us a contender right away. We'd probably barely make the playoffs.
> 
> Youth movement is not for Pierce, Allen or KG, which is why they are all together.


Walker was bashing Ainge and the Celtics as soon as he was traded (the first time) - well before Oden was born. Ok not that long ago, but close. It showed a lack of class and respect for the Celtics.

Plus I am having such a great summer. Why mess with it?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine is a quality veteran. He would accept a diminshed role and he is far better than any player we have outside of Garnett, Pierce, Allen, and perhaps Rondo.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Rondo, Tony Allen and Eddie House are probably all better than Antoine, but can you imagine Antoine, not allowed to shoot at all, playing the 4 w/Garnett at the 5?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

You do not know if Tony Allen will ever completely recover from his injury. Until then, let's not assume he's better than Antoine. Eddie House is in no way better than Antoine.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Antoine bleeds the celtics and i would love to see him back. Antoine plays his best basketball when he's wearing green and he would bring some much needed depth. I actually wouldn't mind seeing him at powerforward with garnett playing pseudo-center. If phoenix can get away with amare at center, we can get away with garnett who's actually a legit 7 footer and is one of the best post defenders in the league. I don't see how you can say no to Antoine.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

no, to Antoine.


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

He'd be the only guy with a ring on this team, or even NBA Finals experience. This really is an all-in season (and next year, too). Anybody that can produce for us and help us win the East should be welcomed here. I don't care if Toine kicked Danny's dog on the way out of town. The Cs can't be holding grudges and being immature. This opportunity is special and we need to seize it. All that Toine needs to be is better than the guy who would be on this team in his place. If it makes the team better, I want him on the team. And Paul Pierce has complained about his situation before these two trades, so being mad about the Cs sucking isn't a disqualifier.


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

Truth34 said:


> Rondo, Tony Allen and Eddie House are probably all better than Antoine, but can you imagine Antoine, not allowed to shoot at all, playing the 4 w/Garnett at the 5?


That's important. Toine has to be okay with his role on the team. I don't know why the Heat would want to make the Cs better, though, by trading or cutting Toine.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I'd take Antoine. As said, he'd be the guy with a ring on this team.

I'd much prefer him to Webber.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

:yay: 



omg this made my day...


now, being serious...lets address some points...




Premier said:


> If the Heat want to waive him and Antoine wants the minimum, so be it. If he wants the Celtics to trade for his contract, no thanks


i 100% agree...i would not pay him his current contract to be the 4th option on this team...but for the minimum i would welcome him with open arms...



Causeway said:


> Sorry but screw him. He pissed on Ainge and the Celtics many times after he left. He went as far as to tell Pierce to leave town asap. Now that we made moves to bring in KG and Ray he wants back? Eat it Walker!


did he not have a right to be mad after ainge said he wasnt going to trade him then did a day later??? the heart and soul of the team for peanuts??? he had a right to be upset...and pierce should have left town a while ago, but hes loyal almost to the point where KG was too loyal to leave minny...and if you think antoine would have not wanted to retire as a celtic until KG and allen got here you are mistaken...love him or hate him, antoine IS a celtic and gave many years to this fanbase and community...he should retire a celtic and i hope he will


EDIT: AND if he goes to another team it has to be back to one he has already been too cuz im running out of money buying all these damn different jerseys...i cant afford to buy another teams jersey so come home toine!!!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

ok - I am going to refrain from commenting further until something official actually happens. Until then, this summer is just too damn good!




> EDIT: AND if he goes to another team it has to be back to one he has already been too cuz im running out of money buying all these damn different jerseys...i cant afford to buy another teams jersey so come home toine!!!


EDIT: ha!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Ainge for 3 said:


> He'd be the only guy with a ring on this team, or even NBA Finals experience. This really is an all-in season (and next year, too). Anybody that can produce for us and help us win the East should be welcomed here. I don't care if Toine kicked Danny's dog on the way out of town. The Cs can't be holding grudges and being immature. This opportunity is special and we need to seize it. All that Toine needs to be is better than the guy who would be on this team in his place. If it makes the team better, I want him on the team. And Paul Pierce has complained about his situation before these two trades, so being mad about the Cs sucking isn't a disqualifier.


ffffine! IF he can accept his role...and IF he promises to not take 3's like the team who shoots them the most wins...and again IF he can accept his role...maybe. (ouch).

But why is he unhappy in Miami? Because he now thinks Boston is a better team - or because he can't accept his role in Miami? Or both? If he's not happy with his role there, why would he be here?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

cmon you gotta applaud the loyalty :clap: 


anyone know where i can get an authentic hawks??? only one thats missing...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> ffffine! IF he can accept his role...and IF he promises to not take 3's like the team who shoots them the most wins...and again IF he can accept his role...maybe. (ouch).



OMG...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Antoine can go screw.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Causeway said:


> But why is he unhappy in Miami? Because he now thinks Boston is a better team - or because he can't accept his role in Miami? Or both? If he's not happy with his role there, why would he be here?


He realizes that none of the fans like him. Here's an example: This February we played SA. Udonis Haslem started the game shooting 0-10 on completely wide open layup attempts and open 15 footers. There were a few groans, but nothing more. Then Toine comes in in the 4th, and he bricks an open 3, and get a turnover trying to throw an alley oop to Shaq. As he walked off of the floor, back to the bench, he was flat out booed and jeered off of the court. This wasn't just a single group of people booing him. It was the whole damn arena. And he's been asked if it bothers him that he gets booed so often at home and he just kind of shrugs it off. The other thing he wants to do in Miami is start. He feels that he's our best option at SF. He started for the first few games of the year, then he had 3-4 bad games, and Riley benched him. He completely lost his confidence after that, and that's why Toine was so bad this season. He gained his confidence back at the end of the season after he started a few games, and he was the only player besides Wade and Shaq to show up in the playoffs. In short, Toine sucks when he doesn't start, or get 30+MPG. He's extremely streaky, as you all know, and he just doesn't play well if he has to play off of the ball, and if he doesn't get a lot of minutes. 



Ainge for 3 said:


> That's important. Toine has to be okay with his role on the team. I don't know why the Heat would want to make the Cs better, though, by trading or cutting Toine.


Two reasons: 
1) If Toine asked to be released and not bought out (like Derek Fisher did) then I believe he would come off of Miami's cap. 
2) We don't feel that it would help your team to get him, and it would certainly help us to get rid of him.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> He realizes that none of the fans like him. Here's an example: This February we played SA. Udonis Haslem started the game shooting 0-10 on completely wide open layup attempts and open 15 footers. There were a few groans, but nothing more. Then Toine comes in in the 4th, and he bricks an open 3, and get a turnover trying to throw an alley oop to Shaq. As he walked off of the floor, back to the bench, he was flat out booed and jeered off of the court. This wasn't just a single group of people booing him. It was the whole damn arena. And he's been asked if it bothers him that he gets booed so often at home and he just kind of shrugs it off. The other thing he wants to do in Miami is start. He feels that he's our best option at SF. He started for the first few games of the year, then he had 3-4 bad games, and Riley benched him. He completely lost his confidence after that, and that's why Toine was so bad this season. He gained his confidence back at the end of the season after he started a few games, and he was the only player besides Wade and Shaq to show up in the playoffs. In short, Toine sucks when he doesn't start, or get 30+MPG. He's extremely streaky, as you all know, and he just doesn't play well if he has to play off of the ball, and if he doesn't get a lot of minutes.


I take back my qualified maybe. Same old Walker. He can eat it!


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Several points here....

1) Kudos to #1 AWF for the loyalty!
2) Causeway, gotta love you're having a great summer! Hopefully this continues for a calendar year!
3) Sounds like the fans down there are smart.
4) Imagine if Antoine had never taken a 3 in his career how good he could have become.
5) IF he takes the minimum, and IF he never takes shots....he'd be a very nice addition.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

same old walker because he loses confidence when his own home crowd boos him??? well he wont have to worry about that in boston because fans would welcome him back with open arms...as they did last time when they sold out every game after his return...and i REALLY think that with this squad antoin could average 8+ assists a game without taking any shots...he is a smart enough ball player to know what he has to do on a team...he has NO problem playing second fiddle to the emerging pierce when they were both here...he accepted his role and it helped the team win games...and i think he would enjoy setting up paul ray and kg...but thats just my opinion


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Truth34 said:


> Rondo, Tony Allen and Eddie House are probably all better than Antoine, but can you *imagine Antoine, not allowed to shoot at all*, playing the 4 w/Garnett at the 5?


That won't stop him from starting a fastbreak, taking it to the other end of the court, dribble it out of bounds, then flop his arms around looking for a foul.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

No. Because he feel he's the best SF on the team, and because:

_"In short, Toine sucks when he doesn't start, or get 30+MPG. He's extremely streaky, as you all know, and he just doesn't play well if he has to play off of the ball, and if he doesn't get a lot of minutes. "_


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

i agree it would be a mutual love affair. but he could NOT shoot. he is a great passer and offensive rebounder and it would be perfect. but only for the minimum and on the condition that if he took ONE 3 pointer he is cut


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Another few things from me:

Antoine being booed doesn't matter to him, because he's been through that here in Boston. Everyone hated his guts, but later he became a fan favorite. The guy loves playing for the Celtics and always put the team ahead of himself.

My thing with Toine in Miami is: what the hell do they want him to do? From what I see is him camping around the 3 point line and putting up bricks. They're encouraging him to do what he should not be doing. Toine should be kept inside and used as a mismatch PF. He can dribble with the best of them and can beat anyone off the dribble pretty much. Why a bad 3-point shooter is camping at the 3 point line is beyond me.

And as far as him not fitting in. When Pierce came, Toine tried to push him away, saying it's his team and a rookie won't do anything for him. As the years went by, and Pierce showed he was better, Toine took the backseet. I don't see how he wouldn't do the same, especially after taking a pay cut and getting rid of his current contract, with the likes of Ray Allen and Kevin freaking Garnett.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

i'll take him for the minimum


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> No. Because he feel he's the best SF on the team, and because:
> 
> _"In short, Toine sucks when he doesn't start, or get 30+MPG. He's extremely streaky, as you all know, and he just doesn't play well if he has to play off of the ball, and if he doesn't get a lot of minutes. "_


false statement...first off he is/was the best sf on the team...who does he have to compete with james posey??...and yes he does suck...WHEN all he is asked to do is camp and shoot 3s...as aqua said why is he doing that in miami??? that will not be his role here...his strengths in passing and rebounding will be perfect with this team and he will no longer be asked to be steve kerr as he is in miami


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

Causeway said:


> > He gained his confidence back at the end of the season after he started a few games, and he was the only player besides Wade and Shaq to show up in the playoffs. In short, Toine sucks when he doesn't start, or get 30+MPG. He's extremely streaky, as you all know, and he just doesn't play well if he has to play off of the ball, and if he doesn't get a lot of minutes.
> 
> 
> I take back my qualified maybe. Same old Walker. He can eat it!


Did Toine play an important role in Shaq making good on his promise to the fans of Miami? Yes! (17/6/4 in Gm 1, 20/4/2 in Gm 2, 12/7/1 in Gm 3, 14/3/2 in Gm 4, 6/2/2 in Gm 5, 14/11/2 in the deciding Gm 6). Will Toine start? Probably quite a bit because KG can play the 5 and because that lineup is ideal when Doc wants to focus more on outscoring the other team than on D. Will he get a lot of minutes? We have no real bench, so, yeah. Toine can shoot open jumpers (not limited to making him a Chuck Person 3-pt marksman) if he gets set and he'll get plenty of passes from the interior, but that's not going to be the sum of his role. When the second unit is on the floor, Toine can even play on the ball and create like he likes. 

It really does matter to players whether the fans adore them. Toine is still adored. I recall clearly when we got him back from ATL. Cs fans and Boston were abuzz, just like with the KG trade. People were calling up sportsradio talking about it. Everyone was smiling. It's Employee Number 8, man! He makes baskets! Toine should never have played for anyone but Boston.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Antoine was never "asked" to shoot 3's here. O'Brien let the players have free reign on offense as long as they adhered to the defensive schemes. His career began its steady decline the year as a PF he shot 600 3's. He was a good contributor to the championship, and we're all happy for him. Here, if he ever took a shot from KG, RA, PP, or Eddie House he would be shot. But he can pass and set us up for easy buckets.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

aquaitious said:


> Another few things from me:
> 
> Antoine being booed doesn't matter to him, because he's been through that here in Boston. Everyone hated his guts, but later he became a fan favorite. The guy loves playing for the Celtics and always put the team ahead of himself.
> 
> ...


Because bad things happen when Toine touches the ball. So, Riles solved that problem by not letting Toine touch the ball unless he got the rebound, or it was given to him by someone else. There was a stretch of games this year where all he was doing was going into the paint and trying to score. And every single time one of 4 different things happened, with the ones mentioned first being the most prevavlent:
1)He got it stolen.
2)He dribbled it off of his foot or just lost control of the ball, winding up in a turnover.
3)He got it blocked
4)And on the rare occasion he actually got a shot off, it was some crazy scoop shot that missed everything.

Maybe he'd play better in Boston. IDK. IDC. But if Toine asks to be released, every single Heat fan will volunteer to drop him off at the airport, pay for his plane ticket and help him pack his bags. It will make us a better team, and you guys a worse team in our opinions, so it would be a good move.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

if he comes back hes going to start doing the wiggle again


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Quite Frankly said:


> Good role player off the bench IMO. Of course if it weren't for KG coming to town, Antoine might not have said what he did.
> 
> Conclusion: Eat it Antoine


I'm no fan of Walker's game, but show the man a little respect, because he helped recruit Garnett to Boston.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Truth34 said:


> Antoine was never "asked" to shoot 3's here. O'Brien let the players have free reign on offense as long as they adhered to the defensive schemes.


No. Absolutely not. Whether one likes it or not, the 2002 Celtics' offense was highly structured, the players absolutely didn't have "free reign". Just because Peter May didn't know enough about basketball to have any idea what the Celtics were doing doesn't make his claims correct. In fact, he could simply have listened to the coach who explained why the Celtics played a fast halfcourt set in 2002, with lots of threes by everyone. (To explain in brief, the idea was to force the opponents to have four and even five men defending the perimeter to open up lanes to the hoop for Pierce. They relied heavily on seemingly random pick & rolls to scramble the defense and give Pierce and Walker open space from which to shoot and rapid ball swings to a weakside shooter who got lots of open treys. It was ugly, but when it worked the Celtics buried opponents, who struggled to get shots off against Boston's tenacious defense, and had to work their butts off on the defensive end. Had the owners not been cheapskates the Celtics might have been able to build on that foundation.)


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

munro, good to see you again. I hope you are there when Danny picks up his exec of the year trophy. 

Antoine can't shoot, so don't look for Indiana to trade for him anytime soon.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Where had I gone? Last I checked I still post here regularly (though a huge time crunch has limited my forum time at the moment). And why would Indiana trade for Walker?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

My summer is going too well. Unless I hear (please no) factual reports that Walker is coming here or (please yes) that he is not, I will (really this time) not speak of the fat headed man-child and his highly inflated view of his basketball value.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Because bad things happen when Toine touches the ball. So, Riles solved that problem by not letting Toine touch the ball unless he got the rebound, or it was given to him by someone else. There was a stretch of games this year where all he was doing was going into the paint and trying to score. And every single time one of 4 different things happened, with the ones mentioned first being the most prevavlent:
> *1)He got it stolen.
> 2)He dribbled it off of his foot or just lost control of the ball, winding up in a turnover.
> 3)He got it blocked
> ...


^ please, no.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Because bad things happen when Toine touches the ball. So, Riles solved that problem by not letting Toine touch the ball unless he got the rebound, or it was given to him by someone else. There was a stretch of games this year where all he was doing was going into the paint and trying to score. And every single time one of 4 different things happened, with the ones mentioned first being the most prevavlent:
> 1)He got it stolen.
> 2)He dribbled it off of his foot or just lost control of the ball, winding up in a turnover.
> 3)He got it blocked
> ...



how soon we forget...




Ainge for 3 said:


> 17/6/4 in Gm 1, 20/4/2 in Gm 2, 12/7/1 in Gm 3, 14/3/2 in Gm 4, 6/2/2 in Gm 5, 14/11/2 in the deciding Gm 6



without antoine ya'll probably wouldnt have fists with rings on them right now...so give credit where credit is due...you didnt win a ring before he got there and did when he was there, not a coincidence


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> how soon we forget...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bleh. lets all forget about that shaq guy.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

i don't know. why would anybody? but my point was o'brien has seen enough of him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> how soon we forget...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. He was our second leading scorer in the Finals. The doesn't change the fact that he was beyond awful last year, and we'd have been better off if he never set foot on the court last year.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> bleh. lets all forget about that shaq guy.




shaq and wade did not win a thing together the year before they got toine...not saying he was more important than those 2 but he was KEY in the finals run and the heat probably would not have won without him


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

This was a nice little thread for awhile. Let's shut this down. Antoine is NOT a good player, he WAS a big part of Miami winning a championship, and he makes so much money he is NEVER coming back. Enough!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Truth34 said:


> i don't know. why would anybody? but my point was o'brien has seen enough of him.


Jim O'Brien isn't the Pacers GM, and they already have a lot of depth at the 3/4. So there really isn't a need for Walker in Indiana. I mean, Eric Williams was another O'Brien favourite, I don't think you'll see Indiana trade Granger for him anytime soon, which in no way means that Evill isn't still an O'Brien favourite.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

He's the coach there.

Can we start talking about Eddie House, KG, RA, PP, Big Baby, and the future Eastern Conference champs? I'm with Causeway...let's enjoy the summer. The way some of you guys are pining for Antoine makes me wonder...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Truth34 said:


> This was a nice little thread for awhile. Let's shut this down.


It's actually still a nice thread, no need to shut it down.



Truth34 said:


> Antoine is NOT a good player,


True, who needs Antoine, a former all-star when you have got a plethora of young 2nd round and non-drafted players.



Truth34 said:


> and he makes so much money he is NEVER coming back. Enough!


Not even #1AWF said to trade for him, even he simply stated we should offer him the minumim. I know by the average person's standards the NBA minimum is "so much money" but by NBA standards it's the minimum.



Truth34 said:


> Enough!


I still don't see the need to close this topic or let it die. It's a message board.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

If we could pay him the minimum, then maybe this would be a viable thread. But since he's under contract for the next two seasons (for like $17M), I don't think this is going to happen or worth talking about. Still, it speaks volumes that a few pseudofans would rather talk about a washed up figment of our non-championship past than the current roster, which boasts the best players we've had since Larry retired.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Yeah, you're the only true fan here, aren't you?

Unbelievable.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I wouldn't pay him the minimum. I actually think he provides more negatives than positives.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Truth34 said:


> If we could pay him the minimum, then maybe this would be a viable thread. But since he's under contract for the next two seasons (for like $17M), I don't think this is going to happen or worth talking about.


Obviously you haven't been reading the thread at all and only have lived in your own world on this one.



Truth34 said:


> Still, it speaks volumes that a few pseudofans would rather talk about a washed up figment of our non-championship past than the current roster, which boasts the best players we've had since Larry retired.


We have three all-star players, and arguably two backups starting. The bench is among the weakest in the NBA. Sadly Shaq and Kobe had a better team around them, which is laughable since Shaq and Kobe _were_ the team.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

5-12 we're maybe the weakest team in the nba...i get that.

if miami buys out walker, would the celtics offer him the minimum? that'd be good.

heck, it might take that to get some of these fans in here hyped about the season!

again, as long as he never takes a shot he's perfect for this team.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Truth34 said:


> 5-12 we're maybe the weakest team in the nba...i get that.
> 
> if miami buys out walker, would the celtics offer him the minimum? that'd be good.
> 
> ...


That's the issue. We wouldn't buy him out so he can stay on our cap and join a conference rival. But if he really wants to go to Boston, he could always ask to be released like Derek Fisher did, and he'd come off of our cap and we'd owe him nothing. But at this point, he'd have to really want to go back to Boston to give up all that money.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> That's the issue. We wouldn't buy him out so he can stay on our cap and join a conference rival. But if he really wants to go to Boston, he could always ask to be released like Derek Fisher did, and he'd come off of our cap and we'd owe him nothing. But at this point, he'd have to really want to go back to Boston to give up all that money.


That's not how buyouts work. Buyouts are calculated against the cap based on what the player elects to take in the buyout. So, for example, if Walker agreed to a buyout of his contract for his 2008 pay, then he'd be on the books for his 2008 pay but off thereafter. You may be thinking of a player being released. If they're released they count against the cap (because the team is paying the full amount of the contract).


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Hmm. I got the impression here that if Walker took nothing then he'd come off of the books completely.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> That's not how buyouts work. Buyouts are calculated against the cap based on what the player elects to take in the buyout. So, for example, if Walker agreed to a buyout of his contract for his 2008 pay, then he'd be on the books for his 2008 pay but off thereafter. You may be thinking of a player being released. If they're released they count against the cap (because the team is paying the full amount of the contract).


 He meant that he would like Antoine to accept a smal buyout or simply no buyout figure at all.

Did this "rumor" come from CelticsThug? If so, it's not credible. At all.


----------

